# ebay tornador - works well



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

decided to try the ebay tornador gun , you can get them for just over £20

found the filthiest thing i could find which is the basket off a lawn mower , its 15+ years old and never been washed or touched and way dirtier than a car seat , picture doesnt really make it look as filthy as it is

2 passes with plain water and its come up a treat , looking forward to using it some more :thumb: and see what its like with apc in it


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Got a link please, really need one, just don't want pay the full asking price. You can see the difference.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Very interesting, my seatbelts *really* need a good going over. 

What size compressor are you using to drive it? I only have a small Lidl jobbie.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

mine came from china...but i now see uk sellers have them

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUNDELY-A...002528?hash=item33bd85eba0:g:R3kAAOSw9NdXtXIK

take your pic really , several for around that price that all appear to be the same


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Very interesting, my seatbelts *really* need a good going over.
> 
> What size compressor are you using to drive it? I only have a small Lidl jobbie.


i have the 25ltr aldi...just seems to cope but you would need to take breaks as is running 24/7..bigger would be better

funny you say that i just cleaned my seat belts ...nice thing is it hardly makes anything damp


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like just the job. :thumb:

Is the handle etc metal or chromed plastic?

Update: Well that decides it, just bought the last one available [until the next listing anyway......] of this. Looks the same so we'll see. Thanks for the 'heads-up'.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Car-C...id=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&mehot=lo&sd=222223002528


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

metal handle mate


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Been uumming and ahhing over getting one of these for ages, worried that my compressor would not be man enough and also the cost (they were around £70) - but at that price my mind was made up, especially seeing your comments steveo 

Thanks for the heads up:thumb:


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

Been thinking about getting one these myself. 
Do the air line connections that come with the aldi compressor screw onto the tornado or must ya get adaptors?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i had to find an adaptor ...still not sure what thread it was either 

the one i linked picrures an connector so not sure if some include it 

pretty pleased with for the price considering what ive spent on some hyped up rubbish , seems especialy good for edges , say where you get dust and grit up near the seat legs, dash vents and along the door rubbers theres always grit in there thats hard to remove


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

When mine [finally] arrives I'll be starting on the seatbelts which are to my shame pretty grubby 

I'm thinking AS G101 but what dilutiion - 1:10? Or start weaker and increase if it ain't working? Unless you lads have a better recommendation than G101?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah id be intrested to hear what solutions and how you use them?

any benefit pre spraying the area with a trigger bottle vs using soap in the bottle?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

They don't look to bad, might have to invest


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

just used it along the gap where the rubber meets the inside of the door glass and around the felt channels ....works a treat and almost impossible to clean in situ any other way


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Any recommendations on pressure required? Do you need a regulator?

Got one on order, going to use it from a garage air tank (massive high flow high pressure)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

slim_boy_fat said:


> When mine [finally] arrives I'll be starting on the seatbelts which are to my shame pretty grubby
> 
> I'm thinking AS G101 but what dilutiion - 1:10? Or start weaker and increase if it ain't working? Unless you lads have a better recommendation than G101?





steveo3002 said:


> yeah id be intrested to hear what solutions and how you use them?
> 
> any benefit pre spraying the area with a trigger bottle vs using soap in the bottle?


I've got the Vortex, which I bought on a whim , but I'm going to grab one of these as the Vortex is just too air hungry for the 100l 3hp SGS compressor I have. I use G101 at 10:1 and to be honest it works a treat.

For mats and the like, I hoover, then give them an air blast (no liquid) to lift the pile and remove some more of the dirt. I then switch on the liquid and go over the whole area. Quick wipe down with a MF cloth and job done. They really do make cleaning the insides so much more pleasurable.

Great for engine bays too :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Beancounter said:


> but I'm going to grab one of these as the Vortex is just too air hungry for the 100l 3hp SGS compressor I have.


dont get me wrong ..it uses alot of air i doubt its any better than the one you have


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> i have the 25ltr aldi...just seems to cope but you would need to take breaks as is running 24/7..bigger would be better
> 
> funny you say that i just cleaned my seat belts ...nice thing is it hardly makes anything damp


Seat belts tip; use some Ikea bag clips to hold the seatbelt extended...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"Seat belts tip; use some Ikea bag clips to hold the seatbelt extended..."

Great tip - oddly enough, I have a supply of those in the cupboard. :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, mine arrived today - but fitted with a big, black round nozzle and not the trumpet and brush as shown in the listing.  :wall:
And...the weather's lovely today so just ideal for interior work to get fully dried too.............

I've messaged the Seller and asked to send the missing bits ASAP or I'll be returning for "Not as described".

Oddly enough, it came by Courier from a UK address. - I assume they're 'drop shipping'?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

not sure you really need the brush , havent bothered to use mine as it cleans well with just the trumpet end


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Well, mine arrived today - but fitted with a big, black round nozzle and not the trumpet and brush as shown in the listing.  :wall:
> And...the weather's lovely today so just ideal for interior work to get fully dried too.............
> 
> I've messaged the Seller and asked to send the missing bits ASAP or I'll be returning for "Not as described".
> ...


How did ya get on with the connection for the airline hose ?Was it a standard or odd size?
Thinking about getting one if the connections are standard thread with must other air tools.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

If you search for Chinese type tornador gun someone posted a eBay link to a Fitting which converts the thread so you use a standard fitting.It was posted in the tools section.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=379569&highlight=Chinese+tornador+type+gun


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

joey.180sx said:


> How did ya get on with the connection for the airline hose ?Was it a standard or odd size?
> Thinking about getting one if the connections are standard thread with must other air tools.


Didn't even take it out to the shed where the compressor lives once I saw that the correct nozzles weren't with it. Looks a very odd front bit that's on it, I just put it back in the box and emailed the Seller.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a reply from the Seller offering 50% refund if I'll keep it rather than do a return for "Item not as described".

I appreciate that it'll cost them money to accept a return but I'm afraid it'll be going back because they've not acceded to my request to supply to nozzles shown in the listing. Either that, or they don't have them......

Here's what arrived










^^ That measures about 3" across at the 'business' end.......


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

very different end to what i got...mines like a funnel


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


>


Looks like something Wile E Coyote would use from ACME. :-D

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

thats not the soap dispensing version is it , they seem to have some like a foam gun type of thing for washing


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> thats not the soap dispensing version is it , they seem to have some like a foam gun type of thing for washing


It might be, but it's not what I ordered.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> very different end to what i got...mines like a funnel


Aye, that's the one I wanted, with the brush attachment too.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tornador-...590247?hash=item3d00a18467:g:DX0AAOSweuxWRfCV

reckon they sent you this one by mistake ...dearer tho


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like it, but without the flat attachment.


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Didn't even take it out to the shed where the compressor lives once I saw that the correct nozzles weren't with it. Looks a very odd front bit that's on it, I just put it back in the box and emailed the Seller.


Looks like ya need an adaptor so even if was correct item they sent ya you'll still need order 1 so it will work with your connections for the air line.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, I've set an "Item not as described" request for a full refund in course.

I can see how this has happened, there's a pic on one side on the box of the item I wanted and on the other side a pic of what they sent. 

It's probably down to how the boxes are stacked on a shelf as to which you receive....pot luck! :wall:

Poor planning/thought/marketing, really.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Update on this: just received a full refund from the Seller to my P/Pal account, and a message from eBay saying I don't need to return it.

What am I going to do with the damned thing now....? :wall:


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Slim Boy Fat,

same has happened to me - offered me 50% but I accepted that Doh!  - wish I had stuck to my guns now

the one supplied is neither use or ornament to me


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"...the one supplied is neither use or ornament to me"

Aye, same boat here.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Just thought I would update and say thanks to Slim Boy Fat, went back to the supplier and asked for a full refund - got it 

cheers mate would not have bothered if it weren't for your post


----------



## hager (Feb 5, 2009)

Just sent away for this one , Can`t go wrong at £20 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Air-Pulse...327371?hash=item3ac59a4e8b:g:0ggAAOSwnNBXXmRY


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the one I ordered...just waiting for it to turn up now!

New SUNDELY Air Pulse Cleaning Gun TORNADO TYPE for Car Upholstery


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Anyone got a video of theres in action to see the uses?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

slim_boy_fat said:


> When mine [finally] arrives I'll be starting on the seatbelts which are to my shame pretty grubby
> 
> I'm thinking AS G101 but what dilutiion - 1:10? Or start weaker and increase if it ain't working? Unless you lads have a better recommendation than G101?


Wouldn't recommend using G101 in these, Brisk, Megs APC, Britemax Grime Out all work well though. G101 will eventually damage the internals.

Alex


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

joe_con19 said:


> Anyone got a video of theres in action to see the uses?


few on youtube that show what they do


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Tried mine today after my converter arrived from eBay for the air fitting.12mm x 1 (pitch) male end 1/4 bsp for the female end.Wouldnt go on by hand at first but lined it up straight then it wound down easily using a spanner. Used a solution of g101 (before reading the above post) and thought I would try my baby 25l sealey air compressor.Was quite surprised it worked really well.Had to take it easy due to the small compressor but it does work.The little white ball came off the tube which was in the solution bottle but a small cable tie should sort that out


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Anyone want the 'wrong' one I was sent before it's consigned to the bin- yours for the p&p.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Anyone want the 'wrong' one I was sent before it's consigned to the bin- yours for the p&p.


What you want p&P is that it:thumb: if so I take it


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Got myself one of these off of the Bay on the basis of this thread. Arrived yesterday, tried it out today, and I have to say it's pretty decent for twenty odd notes! 
Cleaned the little bit of ingrained dirt I had in the carpets no bother, with a 12:1 APC mix in the bottle. No pics, sorry. I'll maybe get some taken over the weekend.

One thing I found was it did take a surprising amount of glue remover to get that nasty generic label off the bottle. Most stubborn thing I've had to remove in years, and that's having debugged the car last month!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

chongo said:


> What you want p&P is that it:thumb: if so I take it


Yes, for p&p cost only. You've got 1st dibs. :thumb:

I'm going away for a few days as of tomorrow so won't get a chance to price up p&p, but will do when I get back mid week. Probably use a courier but will let you know cheapest option.

If you PM me your mailing details with postcode meantime, I'll get on it on my return. :wave:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Will do later just getting bloods done .cheers for that


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

chongo said:


> Will do later just getting bloods done .cheers for that


No problem, it's not going anywhere. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> Wouldn't recommend using G101 in these, Brisk, Megs APC, Britemax Grime Out all work well though. G101 will eventually damage the internals.
> 
> Alex


Why not G101 in the correct dilution would be fine and no less likely to damage the internals as any APC.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Update,

the original unit I ordered was incorrect, but I got a full refund and to keep the unit.

I then ordered from another supplier in China - turned up today in the same box, but was the correct this time, for £15.84!!

see link below

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portable-...552510?hash=item36085d173e:g:Uz4AAOSwFdtXyWGb

cant wait to try it out


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I got mine too all good just need to go to toolstation to get the right airline fitting (bought some air tools in the recent Lidl offer and the are the same spazzy fitting too!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

